# Elysian MFG company, Chemists & Perfumers, Detroit U.S.A



## Hi (Jul 30, 2014)

[attachment=zzzz-elysian.JPG] Is this bottle considered a poison bottle or a perfume?  Any idea on rarity or value would be appreciated as well.  Not much information on this bottle via internet.  It's a mold blown 1890's embossed cobalt with an applied neck.  Thank you.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 30, 2014)

Perfume. Not that rare. Kinda common in my opinion. I've seen the Cobalt blue ones sell anywhere from $5-$95.00.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 31, 2014)

Sort of got answered it the other post but separate is better.They were a TOLC (turn of last century, it's time ) company that made perfumes, hair tonics and, in 1905 Thomas' register are even listed under flavoring and extracts.Earliest I found was 1897.
In 1911 they showed as 21-25 W Atwater in Detroit

Could it have held a poisonous product, sure but it's not considered a "poison" by bottle collectors.

Just a clip from 1902, seeing if it works.





 EDIT, nope, too small.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jul 31, 2014)

Eric is correct here, for it to be a poison, it has to be labeled as such or be embossed on the bottle poison, or embossed with points, bumps, ridges or other devices to let a person know in the dark, that they have a poison bottle in their hands..............


----------

